# STROUDSBURG-PA-BARRON-DUMPED ON FARM :(



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi folks,

Two German Shepherds were surrendered at the Stroudsburg PSPCA shelter yesterday. They were dropped off
at a farm and the farmer brought them to the shelter. Both are very nice, friendly,
and pleasant company. They are both thin at the moment but will fill out at the shelter. Both
walk well on a leash. Both dogs are on the quiet side and calm. Shelia is a bit shy at first and both dogs 
could use some new SPCA volunteer friends. If anyone would like to give them a bath and a good drying off, they could use it. Photos are attached. Please be so kind as to forward this to anyone who might be interested in helping
them or adopting Barron or Shelia. (I forgot to photo the kennel cards). They are both quite beautiful and
my photos do not do them justice. PSPCA 570-421-6761.Thanks. 

BARRON:


















Pennsylvania SPCA
RR Box 1237
Godfrey Ridge Drive (off Rte 611)
Stroudsburg, PA 18360
(570) 421-6761 

ALSO AT THIS SHELTER IS SHEILA:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=896203&page=1#Post896203


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Myamom. They look so confused and hurt. They are beautiful dogs.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

This little shelter has problems...I consider these animals very urgent

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081207/NEWS/812070343/-1/NEWS


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

is there boarding there or a group nearer or further who can take them?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

go up with your sister.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

